# Fancy FINALLY Kidded



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe,Fancy, finally had a little buckling last night.
His sire is my pygmy buck, Buddy.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He is so precious!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, congrats, what a sweetheart!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh WOW! What a doll️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome little fellow  Congratulations !


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The best part is, he has a home waiting for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

